# what to do with this chimney



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The reason you gave is exactly right


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> You advised someone against painting the brick, but you're not sure why?


You never did anything off a hunch lol!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> You never did anything off a hunch lol!


Sure I have, I just don't advise others to work off of them...it seemed funny. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

I would consider using a repair mortar and plaster that


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd offer two options - re-build or wire and stucco. Both options would be good long term solutions if performed correctly.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

That is sharp and a nice remedy. Thanks for sharing. It sounds like that would cost close to the same as siding/trim.

I wouldn't wrap it in vinyl or anything else for that matter. It will add extra weight and stress to an already taxed structure. I'm guessing you mount to the mortar which is likely deteriorated and not the best to hold the weight of the siding/trim.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Plastic and paint


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

superseal said:


> I'd offer two options - re-build or wire and stucco. Both options would be good long term solutions if performed correctly.


l like that..nice work


----------

